# What hose diameter?



## SWrick (Apr 8, 2020)

I ordered a small vacuum attached dust collector and the inlet is 2 inches.
I’m using this collector for a track saw, should the hose be 2 inches or should I reduce out of the collector to 1 1/2 inches? Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I had the same issue .....*

I solved it by reducing the inlet hose with one of these:
You do not need the sanding pad, but the hose and adaptors are well worth it. The lightweight and flexible hose will make your sander much improved over a heavier, larger hose.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hyde-Dust-Free-Drywall-Hand-Sander-Kit-with-6-Foot-Hose-09165/100659771
:vs_cool:


----------



## SWrick (Apr 8, 2020)

I’m intending to use the dust collector for a mitre saw and a track saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It will also work for those ...*



SWrick said:


> I’m intending to use the dust collector for a mitre saw and a track saw.



The miter saw is stationary so the flexible hose isn't necessary. Portable tools will benefit from a smaller flexible hose like I posted. 

There is a 1 1/4" vacuum cleaner hose that I have found on the street on trash day. Folks are always throwing out upright vacuums and I take the hoses for projects like yours.


----------

